# [SOLVED!] Manual Update Required?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Kindle Fire 7" HD 2013 is telling me that Quell "requires a manual update" but I cannot find a way to actually do the update? What I am to do?  

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this in the notifications?  Tap it and it'll take you to the app page.  Usually this happens when permissions have changed.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is this in the notifications? Tap it and it'll take you to the app page. Usually this happens when permissions have changed.


It was, but there was nothing else to tap after that. The "update all" was greyed out and taping on Quell did nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  Maybe go to apps, through settings and clear the cache and/or data.  Or force a stop.  Then try again.  Or just delete it from your Fire and then re-download it.  That should bring the most current version.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. Maybe go to apps, through settings and clear the cache and/or data. Or force a stop. Then try again. Or just delete it from your Fire and then re-download it. That should bring the most current version.


Well any of that cost me my progress in the game?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know, really, but I think you'd have to assume that it might.  Just forcing a stop shouldn't but any of the others more likely will. 

Do you have an HDX? Maybe it's time to send up a MayDay.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know, really, but I think you'd have to assume that it might. Just forcing a stop shouldn't but any of the others more likely will.
> 
> Do you have an HDX? Maybe it's time to send up a MayDay.


Nope just a "Kindle Fire 7" HD 2013"

Force stop, and clear cache did nothing that I can tell.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only thing I can think to try then is to remove it from the device and re install it.

Oh . . . wait . . . you could first try a restart ofthe device.  You can just turn it off -- not sleep but off -- and then back on.  Hold the power button until it asks you if you want to sleep or turn off and pick turn off.

If nothing's responding, you can do a full restart by pressing and holding the for 30 - 40 seconds until it restarts itself.  

Either of those things might clear whatever issues there are.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

SOLUTION:

This stacked up till I had FOUR apps stuck like this so I finally found time to chat with Amazon. They had me clear the APP STORE cache/data, then reboot. That fixed it and now all four manual updates have been applied. Yay!


----------

